
Creating Holographic User Interfaces - sp332
https://blog.lookingglassfactory.com/learn/creating-holographic-user-interfaces/
======
Animats
It's not a hologram. It's "45 discrete views of a 3d scene presented over a 50
degree cone."[1] It's a volumetric display made from a flat display by
spreading the pixels over 45 planes.

[1] [https://docs.lookingglassfactory.com/Appendix/how-it-
works/](https://docs.lookingglassfactory.com/Appendix/how-it-works/)

------
joezydeco
"User interface" implies there's an input method. What's the input method for
a Looking Glass display?

------
johnlorentzson
Can't say I'm a fan of them using the name Looking Glass. Looking Glass
Studios may have gone bankrupt twenty years ago but they're still much more
famous than this one.

~~~
bigmilesjr
Agreed

